# Do storm door closers suppose to close door to latch on?



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Installed two storm doors recently with 2 closers each, one at top and one at bottom. Did per directions, preload closers in closed storm door position, than adjust screw for more speed of closer. But both door come close to latch but do not do latching. Customer required good seal. If I would move latch plate forward doors tong would catch the plate but it would loose seal. IMO doors closers that I installed do not have much force in end part of closing of door. It goo fast till are doors like 10 degree position but than go slow. It suppose be so but should be some hydraulic force there to latch door.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

You are also working against the air build between the two doors. Open the inside and it will close just right, but of coarse that is not how it normally goes. Have fought with this problem for years.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

How many times did you open/ close them? I've found it takes a few times to see any consistent result after making adjustments. 

Did you try moving the mounting bracket that's on the door? Usually there's adjustment there. 

Door sweep catching and preventing it closing? 

Is the metal tab that keeps the door open getting in the way (if equipped) 

- Rich


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Randy Bush said:


> You are also working against the air build use between the two doors. Open the inside and it will close just right, but of coarse that is not how it normally goes. Have fought with this problem for years.


Exactly so happened with those two doors to. As soon doors are open storm doors can close.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

rblakes1 said:


> Door sweep catching and preventing it closing?


Well sweep catch with that rubber at bottom to seal of exterior door. It is how it suppose to be in MN.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Adjusting the speed won't make it close. The speed is supposed to be adjusted depending on whether the storm panel is open (screen) or closed (glass).


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I make a point of leaving wiggle room at the hinge z bar. Some times the hinge binds and driving in the screws in the side part relieves it.

Air is of course what it is


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Too much drag from the seals, it seems.

You can only do so much with these.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Check to see if the strike side jamb is plumb and more importantly...straight. I just installed an Andersen 4000 (nice door), and it turned out that the jamb had a bit of concave bow in it, which prevented latching. After some adjustment to let the frame off the jamb face (and some caulking), it now closes perfectly.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Check to see if the strike side jamb is plumb and more importantly...straight. I just installed an Andersen 4000 (nice door), and it turned out that the jamb had a bit of concave bow in it, which prevented latching. After some adjustment to let the frame off the jamb face (and some caulking), it now closes perfectly.


I've had this too, these things can be very quirky.

I dont know about you guys but I charge $175 ish for these and sometime they are more hassle than its worth. I work them into a weekend or early day whatever


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's virtually impossible to adjust a storm door so it latches perfectly both with the main (solid) door open and closed. All you can do is go for the best compromise.

I usually try for fairly decent latching with the main door closed. That will make it slam a bit hard when the main door is open, but at least it should achieve a latch either way.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man I'm glad we don't have storm doors here.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

All the storms I install have two heavy duty closers, one top and one bottom. The door will never latch if the entry door is closed due to the force of the air between the doors, so in those situations it would need to be pushed shut to latch when leaving the house.

If you adjust the closers to try and get them to close hard enough to latch the storm when the entry door is closed, then it will slam shut when the entry is open such as when going into the house. I use the two closers for exactly the problem you are having. You just can't count on the HO to always make sure the storm is latched behind them. I have never had the wind take a storm that wasn't latched with two closers installed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We have screen doors


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I do loads of storm doors and when the glass is in the storm door and the entry door is closed, the storm won't latch itself. Too much trapped air between the doors. I forget which manufacturer it was, maybe Larson, if you read in their manual it says if door doesn't close open window or raise bottom expander to relieve air pressure and let the air leak out.
Actually the higher quality storm door the more likely it won't close. The cheap, flimsy junk doors leak so much air around them and that's why they close.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never had trouble getting them to latch.

Of course, most of the homes I install them on are less than sealed at the door. My house included.

I also leave the sweep off on my own doors, that helps. Never seen one with two closers.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

CarpenterRN said:


> All the storms I install have two heavy duty closers, one top and one bottom. The door will never latch if the entry door is closed due to the force of the air between the doors, so in those situations it would need to be pushed shut to latch when leaving the house.
> 
> If you adjust the closers to try and get them to close hard enough to latch the storm when the entry door is closed, then it will slam shut when the entry is open such as when going into the house. I use the two closers for exactly the problem you are having. You just can't count on the HO to always make sure the storm is latched behind them. I have never had the wind take a storm that wasn't latched with two closers installed.


Well come where the wind blows then, 😂


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Where is that


Randy Bush said:


> Well come where the wind blows then, 😂


According to weather stats, Omaha is windier on average than Great Falls with a longer windier period and just below Minnesota's numbers, so where exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CarpenterRN said:


> Where is that
> 
> According to weather stats, Omaha is windier on average than Great Falls with a longer windier period and just below Minnesota's numbers, so where exactly are you referring to?


It's really windy here that's why we use screen doors.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Well all I know is it gets pretty strong here. Blows semi trucks over .Nothing to get 50-60mph or stronger wind here. Makes you really pucker up when change lines due to cross winds. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

It's been over 20 years since I've done this, but I once took out the air bleed screw & slightly slotted it so more air could escape at the last stage of closing. I just used my side cutter nail nippers to increase the size of the air bleed slots. A small file would have been better.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

CarpenterRN said:


> If you adjust the closers to try and get them to close hard enough to latch the storm when the entry door is closed, then it will slam shut when the entry is open such as when going into the house. I use the two closers for exactly the problem you are having. You just can't count on the HO to always make sure the storm is latched behind them. I have never had the wind take a storm that wasn't latched with two closers installed.


This exactly happened to me with first of two. I opened that adjusting screw all way at both of doors closers. When I let storm door to close with regular door open it hit with huge force.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

TimNJ said:


> I do loads of storm doors and when the glass is in the storm door and the entry door is closed, the storm won't latch itself. Too much trapped air between the doors. I forget which manufacturer it was, maybe Larson, if you read in their manual it says if door doesn't close open window or raise bottom expander to relieve air pressure and let the air leak out.
> Actually the higher quality storm door the more likely it won't close. The cheap, flimsy junk doors leak so much air around them and that's why they close.


It explain a lot.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You put closers on the bottom of the doors?

That's ****ing weird.

Andy.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You put closers on the bottom of the doors?
> 
> That's ****ing weird.
> 
> Andy.


A lot of doors have 2. Some full glass ones that is the only place for one. Plus a lot of openers have a foot button to push when you are carrying stuff in and want the door to stay op. 



Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You put closers on the bottom of the doors?
> 
> That's ****ing weird.
> 
> Andy.


It's usually the cheapo ones that only have one closer.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I have cut the weatherstrip on the bottom, short on the hinge side, to let some air out. Seems to work out, and the customer doesn't really notice it.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Something I have done although a pain is hang the hinge track so it is a little away from the brickmolding that way when put the inside screws in the track it pulls the track in . Takes the pressure off of the inside weather strip.


----------

